# silly question - Pens



## T1medic (Jul 16, 2008)

I know this may seem like a silly one but...what kind of writing pens does everyone prefer. Specifically for run reports with the carbon copies. I use the Bic Velocity Gel and like it but it doesnt seem to get through all the copies that great.


----------



## KEVD18 (Jul 16, 2008)

to be perfectly honest, ive never much worried about anything but that top copy. just about every pcr ive filled out has been triplicate. the top copy is the money copy. that the one that gets used to bill the call and is archived for future uses. the middle copy goes to the receiving H. its sort of a toss up as to whether or not thast of any value. some docs want to see it, some cant throw it away fast enough. the bottom copy goes to the patient. for our dialysis patients, they would then get two a day, 3+ days a week, 52 weeks a year. 312 or better a year, all filled with information they already know. most dont even want them.....


----------



## Medic9 (Jul 16, 2008)

On the NYS PCR it says to use a ball point pen. There have been discussions on whether it has to be black or not but to answer your question... I use Pentel R.S.V.P pens. The pens come in clear or tutti-fruitti colors with black ink. They are cheap, work until the ink runs out, and can be picked up at any department store. Some people like Bic or store brands like Staples. I am left handed so for me the ink has to dry quickly and not smear.
Now, the reason the gel pens dont work, you need the ball point to press through all the copies and worse yet gel ink smears and can be hard to read.


----------



## rmellish (Jul 17, 2008)

Whatever is in my pocket. I have no idea where they come from, or how I lose them 

Ballpoint with crappy ink flow transfer to the carbon copies much better, but a good ballpoint like a pilot G2 makes the top copy easier to read. Its a trade off...


----------



## medic258 (Jul 17, 2008)

Whatever pen is free and writes on black ink. Or "borrowed ones"


----------



## MMiz (Jul 17, 2008)

Our company always provided access to free unlimited Bic click pens and highlighters with the company's name imprinted.  

They clicked, so you could stick them in a pocket without worrying.  Best of all, they were free, so you never worried about losing it or contamination.

Some medics had favorite pens, and as a teacher I have favorite pens for grading 150 essays, but I never worried about pens while working as an EMT.


----------



## MedicineMan975 (Jul 17, 2008)

One of the things usually best learned through personal experimentation, choice of "marking stick" is one of those things they don't teach in a paramedic/basic book. I've spent countless dollars on various brands and styles. Here are my top picks:

For triplicate carbons, go with a ball point. Zebra makes a couple of really great pens:the G-301 and the F-402. The main differences are size and comfort. The G series model are slimmer and less bulky, but lack the cushioned grip of the F series model. Both  great for filling out those triplicate PCRs. 

If you gust have to use a gel ink pen, then go with the Pilot G-2 series. Offered in both fine and bold writing points (G-2 05 and G-2 07), their the best all around gel ink pen for their price and longevity.


----------



## Grady_emt (Jul 17, 2008)

I'll stick to my Cross: Classic Century Lustrous Chrome Ball-Point Pen.  Expensive at first, but writes on anything, refills last months, and it's easy to decon and use again and again, and again.  Very durable too, run one over with the truck :unsure: and it still worked like a champ.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 17, 2008)

i use my black U.S Government pens. they are small and make fun little "guns" when you are bored. they are durable as heck and i like the feel.


----------



## firetender (Jul 17, 2008)

In the Sixties, as part of the push to land on the moon, the US spent $millions to develop a pen that would write in 0 Gravity.  The Russians just gave their guys a pencil.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jul 17, 2008)

I cannot stand Gel pens.  They smear, get all over me, blob on the reports.  I also prefer a fine point pen.  Black ink of course.  But a bit wider than a normal pen, as my hand goes numb with normal size ink pens.  And for those that know me, this makes so much sense...  Pink in color.


But to be honest, I'd give my second born son for computer reports!!!!  (I type 70-80 wpm)


----------



## firetender (Jul 17, 2008)

MedicPrincess said:


> But to be honest, I'd give my second born son for computer reports!!!!  (I type 70-80 wpm)



This is truly the scariest thing I've ever read in this Forum!

(Oh, Wow! My tree-hunnerd and tirty-turd post!)


----------



## Jon (Jul 20, 2008)

firetender said:


> In the Sixties, as part of the push to land on the moon, the US spent $millions to develop a pen that would write in 0 Gravity.  The Russians just gave their guys a pencil.


You know what, though... the Fisher Space Pen, in the metal 'click' style is probably my favorite. It writes on almost anything, and has a nice, slow, steady inkflow. I HATE gel pens and the "high end" Uniball/Bic pens that flow out pools of ink when you touch them to the paper.

My Fisher pen never had a probem with my paperwork. Additonally, because it was expensive, I actually kept track of it. Because it was metal, it was easy to decon.

However, like all good pens - it is lost. I might find it in my couch someday... but it is more likely someone else is enjoying it. I'll buy a new one when I get around to it... they are in the $10 range... and worth it, if you can keep it long enough.

Jon


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 20, 2008)

I prefer Zebra F402's for carbonless forms, but will never turn down a Cross pen.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 20, 2008)

In general, I had no problem writing up the front of a 2 page 'carbon copy' run sheet with any pen. The only real problem I encountered was our AMA and "unable to sign" boxes were on the back of the main copy which was hard to write on with anything but a gel pen.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 20, 2008)

*Pilot G2*

Don't buy pens with caps, as you need two hands to open it and save the cap; eventually you wil lose the cap and "poink" yourself, or start using your lips to hold the cap, leading to maladies and looking pretty unprofessional.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jul 20, 2008)

Cross Pen....love it!


----------



## Jon (Jul 21, 2008)

Airwaygoddess said:


> Cross Pen....love it!


Why would you want an anrgy pen, anyway?


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Jul 21, 2008)

WOW! I never knew pens got so indepth! F-402's ounds like a ruck of some sort. I just dig my hand in my pocket and it seems to work just fine.


----------



## cookiexd40 (Jul 21, 2008)

i swear to god i actually ran my own little test for me personally to find which pen is the best...i found it at walmart...its just a paper mate "apex" 1.6 BOLD....ballpoint but has good ink flow and writes on gloves like its made for it...good good pens...and cheep like 2 bucks for 4 or on this site you can get a dozen for 16-17 bucks...

http://www.shoplet.com/office/db/g37773.html


----------



## BossyCow (Jul 21, 2008)

I've found that the minute I find a pen I 'can't live without' or that's my favorite, it immediately gets lost, borrowed or gooeyed up.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 21, 2008)

*Two toss-in's*

1. Use 1" medirip to make a non-skid cushioned pen grip. Won't slide _into_ your pocket either.
2. Which pen makes the best cricothyrotomy airway once you've used your Tom Mix penknife to open it? (Sorry Father Mulcahey).


----------



## Subliminal (Jul 21, 2008)

I use my company issued pen with their logo on it.  I usually grab 3 at the start of my shift, and by the end of my shift I'm down to 1... never fails


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 21, 2008)

mycrofft said:


> 1. Use 1" medirip to make a non-skid cushioned pen grip. Won't slide _into_ your pocket either.
> 2. Which pen makes the best cricothyrotomy airway once you've used your Tom Mix penknife to open it? (Sorry Father Mulcahey).


 those stupif ones with the cap make the best wilderness or military airway, they are easier to take apart. We were shown how to use the GI pens when in training.


----------



## ambo000 (Mar 21, 2014)

I use the Paper Mate Ink Joy 700 RT 1.0mm in black ink. I have found they glide on to both paper and gloves effortlessly.

The pen also has a rather professional finish with a white barrel, light grey grips (great for sweaty hands) and shiny silver detailing ie. clicker tops, nibs and clips.

The clickable feature is great as you don't have to worry about loosing pen caps whilst the front clips allow the pen to be easily attached to your uniform sleeve pocket!

You can buy a pack of 2 for around $3.50 Aus.

Hope this helped.


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Mar 21, 2014)

Holy necropost, Batman!


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 21, 2014)

ambo, welcome from the Antipodes!

The clickable things is important so no grabbing of pen cap with teeth is involved. (yuck)


----------



## Bullets (Mar 24, 2014)

You can tell how long someone has been working by the pens....and while i still love my Zebra F301 and the Write in the Rain pen ive since carry a sharpie and whatever the bail bondsman leaves at PDHQ

Plus we use ePCR anyway


----------

